# Growing the Family Figure (BBW MWG)



## Joel (Apr 19, 2012)

BBW MWG --- 

Author's Note: Nothing to original here plenty of elements stolen from other stories hope you enjoy though 

*Growing the Family Figure 
by Joel​*
*Part 1*

Megan and Kyle had just gotten married and were about to begin their honeymoon. Megan was of Irish decent. The majority of her family now called America home but the OConnell family still had a few distant members back in the old country. 

The OConnells left in Ireland werent exactly rich by modern standards but were quite well off. They had held on to a large piece of land and a large estate almost the size of a castle that dated back to the by gone days when the OConnells were among the Irish nobility. 

Megan and her branch of the family hardly kept touch with their relations back home but periodically they would extended an invitation to come stay at the old family manor. They usually did this a year or so after a new child had been born into the family or after a marriage. Megan was quite excited she had barely even been a teenager the last time she had visited and couldnt wait to go back especially with her new husband Kyle. 

Finally they arrived on the island manor. It was even bigger and more beautiful than she remembered and she couldnt wait to get a better look at it all the next day. They were greeted by Megans distant relative Maggie. Maggie was sturdy matron in her mid 50s or was it 60s? Megan wasnt sure off hand and didnt dare ask. Either way while she was perhaps not pretty she was very well preserved. Her face had few wrinkles and her dark red hair only a few streaks of gray. 

Maggie and her small family had been overseeing the manor for as long as Megan could remember and Maggie still had the look of a woman who was use to hard work. 

Oh my is that you Megan how time flies you were hardly more than a little girl the last time I saw you, now youre a newlywed. Maggie said.

Yes its been way too long maam. Megan replied.

Maggie laughed Again with this maam I told you last time just call me Aunt Maggie now give me a hug lass. 

Megan gave her a big hug and after they had finished embracing. Kyle asked 
Oh I didnt know Maggie was your aunt?

Maggie laughed again. Actually wed have to break out the family tree and do a wee bit of research to figure out how were really related so aunt will do. So this is the Kyle that Ive read so much about! My hes just as handsome as the letters said. Well Im sure you two would like to settle down for a bit after your long trip Ill have Charles show you to your room and you can rest and get settled in while I finish dinner I hope youre hungry.

Starving actually thank you I cant wait for my first real Irish meal. Kyle 
said. 

Good thats what I like to hear now you two go on and Ill call for you as soon as its done. Maggie said. 

The young couple then followed the manservant Charles to their room.
As they turned Maggie gave Megan another appraising look over. She was a tall woman about five feet nine almost the same as Kyle. She also had fiery red hair that she wore very short. Then Maggie studied her face once again. It was lovely of course and had bright emerald green eyes as well as a perfect pale complexion that was devoid of any freckles. 

Yes she was an OConnell alright no doubt about that. But her figure? She was a wee little thing that couldnt have weighed much more than a hundred pounds! She could practically feel her bones as she hugged her earlier! This wasnt right at all. The OConnells were known far and wide for producing full figured, strong, sturdy women not waifs like Megan. 

She was lucky to have gotten as good a young man as Kyle looking like a little girl rather than a voluptuous woman. Something would have to be done about this Maggie quickly decided. She went down several flights of stairs to the cellar and gathered some ingredients. 

Like many of the OConnell women here in the old country Maggie was more than a little familiar with magic. To call her a witch would be giving her too much credit but the OConnells were an old clan with a long history that Maggie was very well versed in. After making a few preparations she cast the spell to fully bring out the OConnell blood in young Megan. Megan would soon find herself with a new hunger inside of her a hunger not just for food but for life and for love. It was after all their honeymoon she thought with a laugh.

Megan and Kyle were in awe of the room they had been given it was huge and looked like something straight out of a period romance novel. After they had settled their things in Megan suddenly had an idea. 

So how would you like to lie down for a few minutes? Megan asked with a seductive grin. 

Kyle got her meaning right away and before he hardly had a chance to respond she had practically leapt on top of him and drug him into the bed. He was very surprised by her sudden forwardness but he liked it. They made love for the first time as husband and wife and it was amazing for the both of them. Kyle wasnt sure what had gotten into Megan but he hoped to see more of it. Afterward Megan laid there with her petite body curled up against Kyle in perfect bliss when suddenly her tummy growled. 

Lets go see how close dinner is to being ready Im starving Megan said.
Megan starving? Kyle didnt think he had ever heard her say those words 
before. 

Sure hun so am I. Was all Kyle could think to say to that.

They went down the many stairs and into the large old fashion dining room complete with a ridiculously long table. There they found Maggie and Charles sitting what was practically a feast at the table. 

Hope you two brought your appetites.  Maggie said with a laugh.

Well I know I did. Megan said with a smile. 

She sat down and took in the aroma of the food in front of her. 

My, this all just smells so delicious. Megan said. 

Oh its just a bit of old country cooking we didnt even have time to break out the family recpies. In a day or so Ill show you some delicious food.

Megan began eating and all she could think was if this food wasnt delicious she didnt know what was. She hadnt realized it before but she wasnt exaggerating about starving. She piled her plate uncharacteristically high and began to dig in. In what seemed like no time at all her plate was already empty but she was still hungry. Without giving it a second thought she piled her plate high again and resumed eating. 

Kyle watched her do this and was shocked her couldnt remember her ever having seconds. Actually he couldnt recall too many times that she finished an entire plate. Maggie also noticed Megans eating and with a smile remarked. 

Glad to see you have the OConnell appetite after all maybe you wont be such a wee lass forever. Fair warning Kyle we OConnell women arent usually as thin as Megan here. One of these days you may have a much more womanly wife on your hands Hope the thought doesnt bother you? Maggie asked with a wicked laugh.

Of course not we said something about through thick or thin during the wedding didnt we? Kyle asked jokingly. 

Megan slowed her pace for a moment. Maggie was telling the truth Big and Voluptuous was the standard build for the women in her family. Could that be her one day? 

_Eh cant be thin forever_ she thought and resumed eating. 

When at last they finished Megan had practically licked three plates clean without giving it a second thought. Even more surprisingly she didnt feel stuffed. Full and content yes but stuffed no in fact she thought it was too 
bad they didnt have something sweet. 

Wow Aunt Maggie I forgot just how delicious youre cooking was that was probably the best meal Ive had in years. Megan said. 

Glad you enjoyed it dear. Thats just the start though Ill show you plenty of the old family recipes before you go now those are meals. Maggie said 
Megans mouth practically watered at the thought. 

It really does my heart good to see you liked it so much. Lasses that are as thin as you dont usually know how to appreciate a good meal. Maggie said 
with another jolly laugh. 

Well thats usually me what you made was just that good. Megan said laughing herself. 

Well then make sure you dont misplace that new appetite of yours we may just put a little meat on those scrawny bones of yours before you go. Maggie said with ominous laugh.

If you keep making food this good you just may. Megan said with a laugh.

_If she keeps eating like this it really may not be to long before she starts 
filling out_ Kyle thought to himself. 

After putting up the remnants of dinner Maggie began telling them all the sites to take in on the island and its little town. 

Once Maggie had given them quite a few ideas for how to spend their two weeks here they went outside to look at the stars above the crystal clear lake behind the manor. Being so far away from a major city made the stars look absolutely amazing. They sat under them talking for awhile then Megans mind turned to other ideas and they were soon back in bed. 

_Wow I dont know whats gotten into her but I love it_ Kylel thought after she fell asleep in his arms. 

The next morning when they awoke Maggie already had a hearty breakfast waiting on them. While not as obvious as last night Kyle noticed Megans appetite was still uncharacteristically big. Then after yet another tumble in bed and getting ready they went out to take in the islands sights. They spent all day taking in the beauty of the island and when they got back to the manor Maggie had another feast waiting on them. 

I hope you two worked up an appetite today because Ive got some real OConnell family recipes for you tonight. Maggie said

Mmm Im famished. Megan said looking wide eyed at the food before her. 

Good to hear dear hope you enjoy it. Maggie said.

Kyle could hardly believe it but Megan ate with even more gusto than she had the night before. He was simply amazed by how much food she made disappear. All the while Maggie was watching with a look of approval. Finally when Megan appeared to be done she said. 

Well I think its safe to assume you didnt eat that much just to make me feel appreciated you enjoy it lass?

Yes my goodness that was the best meal I can ever remember eating how do you do it? Megan asked.

Family secret Im afraid not for the ears of the likes of him. She said with a laugh eyeing Kyle. 

But if you really want to know Id love to show you some of our recipes before you leave. Maggie said. 

Oh theyd just be wasted on me Im a horrible cook. Megan said with a laugh. 

Nonsense youre an OConnell. OConnell women are known far and wide for what they can do in the kitchen. Maggie said. 

Well Im known far and wide for quite the opposite right Kyle? Megan asked jokingly. 

Then no wonder you two are such skinny little things. Maggie said with a laugh. 

Yeah youre not likely to get big off sandwiches and TV dinners. Kyle added jokingly. 

Haha well dear I think someones trying to say you could use some lessons what do you say? Maggie asked.

Oh Id love to. Youre going to have your work cut out for you though Kyles not exaggerating by much. Megan said with a laugh. 

Nonsense youre an OConnell after a little help youll take right to it its in your blood. Maggie said.

I hope your right; just imagine if I could cook like that Kyle. Megan said. 

Kyle certainly wouldnt complain about having cooking this good all the time. Of course the way Megan was enjoying it he also expected hed have a much bigger wife if she could cook that good. Fortunately that wasnt an idea that 
bothered him. 

The next day Megan and Kyle spent most of their time on the lake behind the manor. Megan looked quite amazing in her little green bikini but so thin! Maggie thought watching them leave. She could practically see all of her ribs Maggie noticed in horror. The girl really was nothing but skin and bones; even her breasts were hardly more than A cups. 

A flat chested OConnell woman! Maggie had never seen such a thing. Then she remembered the spell. Well not for much longer at least she reassured herself. 

_Enjoy yourself lass you wont be wearing tiny little bikinis like that much longer _she thought with a wicked laugh. 

They come back from the like around mid afternoon and after they showered and likely had a tumble Maggie reminded Megan about her cooking lesson. Megan agreed to it whole heartedly. It soon became obvious to Maggie that she would indeed have her work cut out for her. Even though the girl was an OConnell woman she knew next to nothing about the kitchen. 

_No wonder youre such a skinny little thing if you cant cook you can hardly eat _Maggie thought with a sigh. An hour or so latter Maggie had prepared another feast for them without Megan hindering her too much. Any disappointment she felt though disappeared as she watched Megan eat very heartily again. 

For the next week Megans schedule was set. Every day her and Kyle would spend the day taking in the beautiful sights of the island or relaxing on the lake then Megan would help Maggie with dinner trying to wrap her head around her families many delicious recipes. Then after a huge dinner her and Kyle would go back to their room and screw like jack rabbits much to their mutual delight. 

As the week wore on Maggie began to notice encouraging changes in Megan. While her first 2 or 3 times helping in the kitchen were frankly embarrassing she was now learning fast. Also unbeknownst to Megan her new appetite had already added a new 10 pounds to her figure. The changes were modest Megan was hardly even aware of them but Maggie knew they were only a taste of things to come. Already Megan was less bony and her breasts were looking just a tad perkier. Maggie cast another little spell letting out Megans wardrobe lest her suspicions be aroused. 

One day Kyle decided he wanted to go checkout the little towns old library to do some research. Megan decided she would rather sit that trip out and promised to make it up to him that night. Instead Megan lounged around their room reading a book and enjoying being lazy for the first time in the last few days. 

After awhile though she decided she should put some of this free time to good use. She hadnt had a chance to do much real exercise other than swimming and hiking since they had gotten there and with how she had been eating she figured she probably needed some. She put a Zumba dvd into her laptop and began her regimen. Only a few minutes into it though Maggie knocked on the door and asked what she was doing. She came in and saw what Megan was doing, laughed and said. 

What are you doing lass dancing by yourself? 

Not quite its called Zumba its like dancing and Aerobics exercises put together.

Well what a silly thing to call exercise just looks like a lot of failing around to me haha. If you wanted some exercise you should have said so. Ive got a whole pile of firewood waiting to be chopped if you want some real exercise your welcome to join me. Maggie said. 

Megan followed her outside and for the next hour or so they worked on chopping a pile of firewood. By the time they were done Megan was absolutely exhausted while Maggie had hardly broken a sweat. 

Now that was some exercise lass. Real hard work not a bunch of silly dancing around. Feels good doesnt it? Maggie asked. 

I feel beat. Megan answered between breaths. 

Maggie laughed. Well I guess your cute little dance moves dont equal up to some real work then do they? 

I guess not. Megan said finally beginning to breathe normally. 

Now lets reward all that hard work with a hearty meal what do you say lass? Maggie asked.

Sounds awesome Im (pant pant) starving. Megan said.

Good thats what I like to hear. Hard work should always be rewarded with some rest and a good meal. Maggie said. 

Little did Megan know just how well that lesson would be engraved in her after today. 

The next night after another hearty meal Megan and Kyle decided to go back into town to have a drink at the little local pub. 

After arriving they sat down and decided to try the local brew much to Megans dismay shed never been much of a drinker let alone a fan anything as strong as Irish ale but Kyle talked her into it.

As the bartender made their drinks he said Americans right you here on vacation? 

Honeymoon actually. Megan said with a wicked grin. 

Oh you two chose the right time of year then where are you staying hope its not one of the local dumps? The bar tender asked.

Quite the opposite were staying at the OConnell manor. Megan answered. 

Oh relations of Maggie are you? 

Yes shes my aunt more or less haha and she decided to let invite us here for our honeymoon. Megan answered. 

Oh I should have known you were an OConnell lass you have the look alright. Also lucky for you Maggie and her clan have done me a good turn or two over the years so drinks well be half off. You two have fun. The bar 
tender said with a laugh and then handed them their drinks. 

As they returned to their seats the bar tender admired Megan. Yes she has the OConnell look alright fiery red hair, big green eyes, and that pale perfect skin. Hed been admiring OConnell women for as many years as he could remember and by large they all shared that look something was different about Megan though. 

_Awful thin for an OConnell woman though._ He thought back and for the life of him he couldnt remember ever seeing an OConnell girl that skinny before. For years one of the highlights of his job was watching the OConnell women waddle around his pub showing off their vast curves. Sure some of the younger ones that came in werent that big but even they had round faces and more than modest chests that foreshadowed their growth to come. 

This one though was a tooth pick no two ways about it. Wow a thin OConnell woman never thought Id see the day hope this isnt whats happening to their entire American stock. At least she drinks like an OConnell though lasses her size rarely do. He thought watching her kill her mug in no time flat. Then he noticed something else her blouse was looking just a little snug around the middle maybe 

_Maggie is doing something about that skinny little frame of yours haha. Im sure she hates the thought of a skinny OConnell girl even more than I do._ he chortled. 

Wow Megan thought she couldnt believe how fast she had finished that drink. She usually hated beer but for once the strong rich flavor tasted right in her mouth; she even wanted another.

_Something really has gotten into her_ Kyle thought _she finished that thing before I was even halfway done and now shes going back for a refill! _

Much to Kyles shock that night Megan drank him under the table and then screwed his brains out when they got back. 

A few days later they were saying their goodbyes to Maggie. 

You better write to me lass and keep it up in the kitchen youre a natural just like I told you. Maggie said. 

Oh I will Aunt Maggie and Ill have to youve given me so many family recipes to try out I cant wait and those books are you sure you want me to take them their so old? Megan asked. 

Youre an OConnell their every much as yours as they are mine besides I cant thank of a better use for them then putting some meat on those scrawny little bones of yours. Haha Maggie said.

If they make me as good a cook as you Im sure it will haha. Megan said jokingly. 

Maggie looked her over one last time. Megan was hardly aware of it but she wasnt so scrawny anymore already. In the past two weeks shed put on roughly 25 pounds and the foundation for an OConnell figure had been laid. Megan was looking bustier, her hips wider, her backside fuller and her stomach softer. _Oh yes youll be a regular full figured OConnell woman the next time I see you for sure_. 

Then they said their goodbyes and hugged one last time Maggie felt a bit of pride noticing how much more of Megan there was to hug now.


----------



## Joel (Apr 19, 2012)

*One year later. *

_Goodness I’m getting big Megan _thought looking at herself in the mirror. Kyle and her had now been married a tad over a year and Megan had changed a lot in this time. She looked down at the scale 170 it said ,up two pounds since the last time she had checked. 

_If this keeps up I’m going to be fat in no time,_ she told herself. Somehow 170 didn't refgister as already being fat for her height by most standards. Then she looked herself over in the mirror. These days a much different woman stared back at her then the beanpole she was so used to. Her long thin legs weren’t so thin anymore in fact her thighs would soon be in danger of touching. Her hips which had not so long ago been boyishly narrow had begun to exert themselves and spread out wide. Her formally flat ass had also rounded out considerably. Then she placed her hand on her new tummy. 

"Wow," she thoughyt. A full round belly had replaced her washboard abbs. She could hardly believe it but she was even showing signs of love handles. Her once very noticeable ribs hadn’t been seen for months and Megan suspected she never would again. Her dainty arms had gained some new thickness and then her gaze drifted to the biggest change her breasts. They had practically grown by the week since the wedding, fuller rounder and heavier at what most wouild consider an alarming rate. But not Megan. 

She had gone from flat chested to modestly endowed to now large d cups that had practically become her new center of gravity. It was so strange to feel this new weight on her chest after going her whole life without, but looking at her new cleavage in the mirror she felt it was quite an improvement. Finally she looked at her lovely face same bright green eyes and fiery red hair but this too had changed. The sharp angles of her face had softened and begun to round out.

Even her hair was different it was growing like crazy and after Kyle’s encouragement she decided to just go with it and stop getting it cut for awhile. All in all Megan wasn’t too dismayed by what she saw and was even coming to embrace her new curves. The women in her family had always gravitated toward the plump side it was just her turn to start filling out some she figured. Besides no one, especially not Kyle, seemed to mind. But still she thought _I’ve got to get a handle on this! Another year of growing at this pace and I’ll be HUGE! _

Then she heard the timer go off in the kitchen and she rushed to check on dinner. Once the aromas of the delicious dinner entered her any lingering worries about getting to big or cutting back were forgotten. The gentle spell cast by Maggie saw to that.

_Mmm_ she thought tasting dinner this was turning out awesome. She couldn’t wait for Kyle and their friends to get there so she could show off her new skills in the kitchen. Since their honeymoon she had devoured the cook books and family recipes Maggie had given her. In hardly more than a year she had gone from not being able to fix a thing more complicated than a sandwich to an amazing cook. In much of her free time she could now be found with her nose in a cookbook or watching the cooking network. It had simply become her favorite pass time and her figure was showing the effects.

Her new cooking skills weren’t the only thing that had changed about her in the past year though. Her entire personality had undergone a slight shift since their honeymoon. A fair number of things she had once cared a lot about now seemed childish and silly. Dieting being the foremost of them if your weight wasn’t a health concern why deprive yourself of a good meal. 

_Isn't starving yourself more unhealthily than carrying a few extra pounds_ she thought. Her concept of exercise had also changed quite a bit. Not long after their honeymoon she had given up her zumba and aerobics classes, thinking of them as silly wastes of time as Kyle had always said as he tolersted hem. 

If she felt she needed some exercise she did work or a real activity not silly dance moves. Instead she would now go for a long walk, find house projects to work on, or keep their fire place stocked with firewood something more meaningful she figured. Of course more often than not she felt completion of these activates warranted a “healthy snack” so while she rarely touched things like junk food it was impossible not to gain weight from the volume of food she now put away. 

She’d also loosened up a lot. She was much more social and outgoing now. And oh when she really let her hair down she could put down Guinness like an Irish native. Not to mention that her and Kyle’s sex life had hardly settled down.

Megan finished dinner just in the nick of time before Kyle got home from work and their friends Erin and John weren’t far behind him. 

As she always was as of late Erin was a bit taken back upon seeing Megan. Married life must have been treating her well because goodness, was she getting big. Erin could hardly believe it Megan had always been super skinny like herself but now every time she saw her she seemed to have filled out a little more. Even more unbelievable was the new weight really seemed to suit her settling in all the right places. Who would have thought that a voluptuous temptress had been hiding in her formerly petite friend all this time waiting to be let out. 

“Wow that smells heavenly.” Erin said as they entered the kitchen. 

“Oh if you think it smells good wait until you taste it.” Megan said preparing their plates. 

One bite latter Erin let out an audible “Wow” upon tasting it. 

“Wow! However did you learn to cook like this?” Erin asked once again surprised by Megan’s sudden mastery of the kitchen. 

“Oh it just takes a little practice plus my family in Ireland gave me a ton of cook books and family recipes to practice with.” Megan answered.

“Well I wish I could cook this good.” Erin declared. 

“Yeah I wish you could too this is just amazing.” John added. 

“I mean it it’s really not as hard as you think; how about I give you some lessons?” Megan asked. 

“She’ll do it.” John said with a laugh. 

“I think somebody’s trying to say you need them.” Megan said with a laugh. 

“And someone may be sleeping on the couch tonight if they keep that up.” Erin said jokingly. 

“Seriously though what do you say? Megan asked. 

“Sign me up.” Erin said. 

_Good_ Megan thought _you’re such a skinny little thing Erin hopefully learning your way around the kitchen will put some meat on you before you waste away. _

It didn’t even occur to Megan that not so long ago the two friends had been virtually the same size. 

“Awesome.” Megan said with a wicked knowing grin. 

*One year later *

Like most Saturdays Megan and Erin were in the kitchen together preparing their couples dinner for the night. A lot had changed in the past year including both of them. Megan had now passed the 200 pound mark and was looking as amazing as ever. There was just far more of her to admire now. The space between her sturdy legs had filled in her already womanly hips had spread out ever further. Her soft little tummy had become a full soft well filled belly with love handles resting on her spacious hips. Her full arms had become even more soft and ample. Her already massive chest had further inflated. Finally her face had now totally rounded out and was working on a double chin. 

Megan glanced over at Erin working on her portion of tonight’s dinner. It had been hard work but Erin had come a long way and was now an accomplished cook in her own right. All the time in the kitchen had also had the intended effect on Erin’s figure. 

_You’re not such a skinny little thing anymore_ Megan thought with a hint of pride. Over the past year learning her way around the kitchen Erin had added 35 new pounds to her figure. Transforming her from petite to the heavy end of curvy. 

_Not much longer now_ Megan thought _10 more pounds give or take and you’ll be entering into chubby territory._ 

She smiled and scanned Erin’s new figure. Erin had always been attractive with her long blond hair lovely face and thin athletic build. To Megan’s eyes though curvy was suiting her even better though. Her long tone legs had thickened considerably. She was also starting to get some broader hips. 

As Erin turned around she got a good look at the biggest change to Megan’s figure her butt. It seemed that Erin may be destined for a pear shape much to Megan’s surprise. Erin had never had any butt to speak of but now it was really rounding out and asserting it’s self. 

Then she watched as Erin tugged at her tight waistband she didn’t quite have a proper belly yet but her formerly flat toned stomach had begun turning to pudge. It was obviously time for Erin to upgrade her wardrobe whether she was ready to accept it or not. Her arms hadn’t yet lost their tone but were looking fuller these days. 

Nexty she looked up at Erin’s chest. Her mosquito bite breasts had really grown in this time. If she wasn’t a full C cup yet but she would be after another good meal or two. Finally she gazed at her content smiling face. It was looking better than ever now that her hollow checks were starting to fill in. 

“Mmmm this is good.” Erin said tasting her recently finished dish. 

“Oh that is good. Congrats you did that one all by yourself.” Megan replied after trying it as well. 

“Thanks glad I’m finally starting to get the hang of this.” Erin said. 

“Oh your more than getting the hang of it you’ll be as good as me before too long.” Megan said honestly.

“You really think?” Erin asked.

“Uh yeah I bet our guys well make this disappear in no time.” Megan said referring to Erin’s recently finished dish.

“Yeah your probably right especially John.” Erin said with a laugh.

“Yeah looks like he’s really enjoying your new cooking skills.” Megan said laughingly. 

“Haha seriously have you seen that beer belly he’s getting?” Erin asked jokingly. 

“Yeah haha just shows you’re taking care of him though.” Megan answered. 

“True not that I have much room to talk anyway. I can’t believe how I’ve been packing it on lately.” Erin said messing with her tight waist band yet again. 

“Please you look great.” Megan said with a laugh. 

“Great hardly I’m looking fat.” Erin replied. 

“Fat please your just getting some meat on your bones and it looks great on you especially this new butt.” Megan said giving her round behind a playful 
slap. 

Erin’s face turned red. “Yeah it is getting pretty big.”

“And these new big breasts you’re getting. Trust me you look great hun stop worrying about it.” Megan added. 

“I guess you're right I just don’t want to get too big.” Erin conceded. 

“Don’t worry you’re always going to be the skinny one when you’re standing next to me.” Megan said with a laugh, completely not caring about the impications of what she'd just proclaimed. 

Erin seemed reassured by that and they began setting the table. If Erin still had any lingering concerns about her weight you couldn’t tell by the way she was eating. Periodically Megan noticed her playing with her tight waistband finally when it was time for dessert Megan noticed her finally unbutton them. After dessert Megan noticed Erin trying in vain to button them again but it was no use; she even made an obvious effort to suck in but it was hopeless. there was just too much belly there now. Before Erin could panic Megan came to her rescue.

“Looks like someone’s pants must have shrunk in the wash.” She whispered while Kyle and Josh were wrapped up in a friendly argument. 

“Yeah I guess so.” Erin replied nervously. 

“Don’t worry, I’ve got some old ones you can borrow no one will even notice.” Megan said sweetly. 

“Really thank you.” Erin said.

Then they excused themselves. 

Erin had to put on a belt to keep Megan’s old jeans on.

_That won't likely be necessary for much longer_ Megan thought with a wicked smile. 

Then after spending a little longer talking and digesting the two couples went out for a movie. where of course both girls shared candy, popcorn and soda.. 

*2 Years latter *

Megan and Kyle were having Erin and Josh over to say good bye to before they left for a little vacation back to their honeymoon spot. 

“You better have fun for us because we’re going to miss all of you especially little Kate and Sam.” Erin said picking up Megan and Kyle’s one year old twins for a big hug. 

“Say good bye to Aunt Erin.” Megan said in a sweet voice.

“Can’t you just leave them with us?” Erin asked jokingly.

“Well we would probably have even more fun without them.” Megan said shooting Kyle a wicked grin. “But their kind of the reason Maggie invited us back she’d kill us if she brought us all that way and didn’t get to see the newest additions to the O’Connell clan.”

“Sigh I guess you’re right.” Erin said giving them another squeeze before handing them back to Megan.

“You know if you love kids so much maybe it’s time you and Josh got to starting a family of you own.” Megan said.

“Maybe so.” Erin answered. 

“Sides it’s not like you’ve got to worry about a pregnancy ruining your figure anymore.” Megan said with a laugh.

Over the last two years Erin had almost caught up to Megan in the weight department and she loved reminding her of it. 

“True.” Erin said joining in on the laugh. 

“Of course whose fault is that? As I recall you’re the one that insisted on teaching me how to cook now look at me.” Erin added. 

“Hey now I may have taught you how to cook but you taught yourself how to eat it haha. Besides I am looking at you and you look just as amazing as always.” Megan added sweetly and sincerely for that matter. 

“Yeah you’re lucky I carry it so well or else I’d be pissed.” Erin replied jokingly.

“Don’t worry your still the skinny one out of the two of us.” Megan said with a laugh. 

“I maybe the smaller of the two of us but I think the word skinny left the equation a long time ago.” Erin replied which got them both to laughing. 

Then they started preparing dinner like most every Saturday. While doing so Megan admired her handy work. Erin had come a long way indeed in the past two years. In this time she had grown into a BIG beautiful woman now tipping the scales at more than a tad over 200. 

As Megan had suspected Erin had grown an exaggerated pear figure. She had fought a long half hearted battle of the bulge and to Megan’s surprised still waddled her way into the gym periodically. But with her new kitchen skills coupled with Megan’s encouragement and her new appetite it was a lost cause. Erin’s long legs had grown steadily thicker and thicker her softening thighs soon meeting in the middle. Her hips and butt began to take on a life of their own Erin could hardly take a bite without it ending up in one of the two. Her hips had pushed out far and wide with her once flat butt inflating behind her, eventually becoming a great mounding rear that was impossible for one to ignore as it rolled violently from side to side as she waddled along. 

As the months passed Megan watched as her once tiny friend filled more and more of the empty space of her seat at the dinner table and now her massive hips and butt threatened overflow the sides of most chairs. Her once tight stomach quickly began to soften and round out and had now grown into a proper belly with a love handle resting on each of her spacious hip. Her arms had retained their tone the longest but were now looking quite husky with likely equal parts fat and muscle. 

Erin’s chest didn’t measure up to Megan’s and likely never would but even in proportion to the rest of her supersized figure they were far from small. Blossoming to likely a DD and just barely stuck out further than her belly. Finally Erin’s lovely tan face. After her hollow checks had filled in and she had lost that sharp angler look it had changed little. Thus Erin had become one of those women that seeing them from the neck up you would hardly guess just how full figured they were. 

Erin wasn’t the only one who had grown over the past two years though. Partially due to her pregnancy and partially due to her efforts to supersize Erin, Megan had added a good 50 pounds to her own figure, bringing her somewhere in the ball park of 250. 

Now at her last family reunion Megan matched even her family’s biggest women in voluptuousness. Her thick legs had grown fuller and stronger to support her new figure. Pregnancy had given her an even fuller pair of hips though not as full as the ones Erin was developing. Her extra inflated backside was also not quite as large as Erin’s but close. Her belly had grown ever softer and rounder. Her chest was now even more massive with deep cleavage one could easily get lost in. Finally her face was looking even more lovely with her round apple checks and the more mature look the weight and past few years had given her.


----------



## Joel (Apr 19, 2012)

*Part 3*

Maggie was anxiously awaiting Megan and Kyles arrival it had been close to five years and she couldnt wait to see them again. Aside from seeing their two new additions to the OConnell Clan Maggie was looking forward to seeing what her handy work had done to Megan in person. 

They had kept in touch through letters and pictures so she had been well informed of Megans steady growth and changing attitude. Every time she included pictures in her letters it did her heart good to see the lass filling out so well. 

Maggie still remembered when she got that set of pictures from Megan and Kyles first anniversary. My how she had changed! Megan was no skinny little thing anymore shed officially entered full figured territory already. That flat stomach of hers was now a nice round, soft full belly someones still eating good she had thought with a laugh. Her tiny chest had also begun to approach proper OConnell size as well. Her smiling face was also looking much lovelier with full round checks. 

_Now youre looking like an OConnell woman_ she had thought proudly. Not long after that she had even began to complain about how thin and sickly most of her friends had begun to look lately especially that Erin. She even detailed how much she was enjoying cooking for them since they obviously needed it. 

Maggie almost felt a little bad she had used a bit of magic on the cook books she had given Megan to make sure she didnt go back to her old thin ways. She hadnt considered how that would affect Megans circle of friends. 

From what Maggie could tell from her pictures and letters you didnt stay skinny eating at Megans home. It was gradual of course but all of the skinny friends in her pictures steadily developed modestly fuller figures themselves. Thighs thickened hips widened stomachs softened chests grew and faces rounded out. 

In fact Maggie couldnt recall the last time one of her photos had included a truly thin female friend. Oh and that Erin she was so close with how see positively blossomed. Megan had really turned her into a big woman those hips and butt in all her years Maggie was hard pressed to recall a match to them even within her own clan. She was very glad to see that Megan had taken to sharing the gift of curves with so many. 

Megan just kept growing too. In every new picture she filled about a little more until it was hard to picture her as the little slip of a girl she had once been. Her most recent pictures had included shots from a recent family reunion. The American branch of the OConnell clan had always been a little on the thin side compared to their relations across the pond. Thin being a relative term of course; the majority of them still passed the 200 mark after having children. Based on Megans pictures though she had more than a few pounds on virtually all of the women at the reunion. Megan now even matched the heartiest of them in voluptuousness. She was now certainly a proper OConnell woman if ever there was one. 

Finally they arrived. Even with the frequent picture updates Maggie hardly recognized the big beautiful woman that was standing at her door with a babe in each full strong arm. First she exclaimed over the wee ones though. 

Oh how precious. She said taking the two twins into her own arms. 
They had indeed produced two lovely babes little Connor and Alison were just so precious with their fair OConnell skin, bright green eyes and their light blond hair with a slight hint of red. 

Then Kyle took them back and Maggie took in just how much Megan had changed before giving her a big tight hug. Megan was now an entirely different woman. The scrawny young newlywed Maggie remembered so well was nowhere to be seen. The past five years or so had brought about BIG changes indeed for Megan. 

When last she visited she had been a tiny little slip of a woman hardly weighing a 100 pounds now she wasnt so far from three times the woman she had been then. Maggie studied her from head to toe taking in all of the changes her magic, time, and the family genes had brought upon Megan. Her long legs which had once been so pencil thin had thickened considerably to support her new bulk. They now fully touched down the middle giving Megan the same fast paced waddle many of the OConnell women shared because beneath the softness hid a more than modest amount of muscle gained from long walks and hard work. 

Her boyishly narrow hips had spread out wide taking up more than twice the space they once had. They were a fine pair of childbearing hips if Maggie ever saw any. Her once flat nonexistent butt was also a thing of the past. It had rounded out and blown up behind her to provide a counter weight to other areas. Her once flat stomach had been replaced by a full round belly that had obviously not gone hungry in sometime. This in particular brought a smile to Maggies face how it had pained her to imagine the girl going hungry with that concave thing she once had. When they hugged this time instead of bones Maggie felt nothing but soft curves and rolls. 

Maggie doubted Megan could even remember what it was like have her ribs protruding the way they once had. Next Maggie took in the biggest change to Megan her chest. The girl had been so flat when last she had seen her. Now she was likely one of the bustiest the OConnell clan had ever produced. Her tiny little cherries had inflated with fat becoming massive H cup melons she was obviously proud of judging by the more than modest amount of cleavage her top attracted the eye too. 

_Those two babes are certainly in no danger of starving_ she thought with a grin. Megans dainty arms had also thickened growing strong and husky with new fat and muscle. Finally she took in the changes to Megans face. Megans hair she had once worn so short had not been touched by clippers in a very long time. It had now grown into a long straight bright red mane that cascaded down her full back and shoulders beautifully. Her face was of course as lovely as ever with her bright green eyes perfect pale complexion and bright smile. 

To Maggies eye though the changes had only added to its beauty though. She no longer had the look of a bright eyed naïve girl. It had been replaced by the look of a more experienced wiser mature mother. Who was ready to face anything life threw at her. The full round apple checks and noticeable double chin only helped in enhance the difference. Where Megan had once been a dainty young lass she was now a strong full bodied OConnell mother.;

I must say lass you look amazing, I almost didnt recognize you. Maggie said

Yeah Ive gone through some um big changes since then havent I. Megan 
said with a laugh.

Indeed you have and how it so suits you. You look like a real O' Connell woman now. Not some skinny little bag of bones. Maggie said. 

Haha yeah bony isnt something Ive been called in quite awhile. And yeah Ive certainly grown an OConnell figure all right. At the last family reunion I was almost the biggest; never thought Id see that day. Megan said with a laugh. 

Oh you Americans have always been a little on the skinny side. Youd just be midsized at a reunion here. Maggie joked. 

Wow me just midsized? What do yall feed them over here? Megan asked a tad surprised.

Oh just what Im going to be feeding you for the next two weeks. Maggie said with a big laugh. 

Oh dear. Megan said with a laugh. 

Well you cant say I didnt warn you Paul I told you we OConnell women get big didnt I. So how are you enjoying being married to a real woman now? Maggie asked jokingly. 

Couldnt be happier. He said with a smile while reaching and arm behind her giving her big tummy a little rub.

Good answer. Maggie said. Then added I mean it Megan you look absolutely stunning. Im so happy I was afraid you were anorexic or something last time you were here.

Aww thank you Aunt Maggie. Her smile growing broader. 

And you definitely dont have to worry about that anymore. As you can see I dont make a habit of skipping meals anymore. She said with a laugh.

As they spoke and got caught up on the last few years Maggie was even shocked by the subtle changes in Megans voice and mannerisms. She was now a totally new woman in almost every way. Finally after catching up awhile she showed them back to their old room expecting that they would like to rest for awhile before dinner especially after their long trip.

Once they got their things into their room Megan unbuttoned her blouse and began breast feeding Connor and Alison until they fell asleep. Kyle looked on in amazement between her round smiling face, a babe greedily sucking away on each of her massive breasts and her soft round belly pushing out beneath them. He couldnt remember her every looking so good. 

Megan most have noticed the look on his face because as she was laying the babies down in their crib she shot him a wicked grin. The next thing he knew he was on his back and in heaven. After making amazing love they laid there for awhile in each others arms.

Kyle joked Its funny this bed seemed so much bigger last time we were here.

Oh I dont think the bed has changed. I think its just that you dont have a skinny little wife anymore. Megan said with a laugh. 

I know. What ever happened to her? Kyle asked. 

You made her learn how to cook; now look at her. Megan said jokingly.

I know best suggestion I ever made. He said with a smile while gently caressing her soft belly.

Mmm that feels so good. She cooed and fell asleep in his arms. 
An hour or so latter delicious aromas drifted up stars from the kitchen and Megan sprang back awake. 

That smells amazing. She said her mouth all but watering. 

I know I almost forgot just how amazing a cook Maggie is. Kyle said. 

And Im starving; lets get down there. Megan said excitedly. 

Then with surprising agility for a woman her size she had gathered the children and steeped into the kitchen in practically the blink of an eye. 
Maggie saw her step in wide eyed and said I thought this may wake you up haha. Hungry lass?

Starving now; goodness that smells heavenly. Megan said growing more wide eyed as she scanned the fest in front of them. 

Haha good. Youre not such a scrawny little thing anymore so I expect you to eat up. Maggie said trying in vain to sound stern.

Oh I dont think you have to worry about that. I didnt get this big by shying away from the dinner table like I used to. Megan said with laugh thinking back to how much shed struggled at the dinner table last time she visited. 

_"I was so blasted skinny then,"_ she thought with almost disgust picturing herself then all frail and bony eww. 

Maggie piled her plate high and said Eat up lass hope you enjoy. 

And enjoy Megan did. Serving after serving just seemed to disappear from her plate. Between mouthfuls she praised the cooking up and down. She also had a number of questions about how it was prepared and even some suggestions about the process. 

Goodness I see you have been studying. Maggie said after more commentary regarding the meal. 

As if you couldnt already tell by looking at me. Megan joked. 

Well I think you should help me with dinner tomorrow and well just see how much youve really learned. Maggie suggested. 

Awesome cant wait hope I make you proud. Megan said between another mouth full. 

Oh dont worry lass you already have. Maggie said watching her eat with such more gusto than when last shed seen her.

Finally Megans seemingly bottomless pit was filled and after helping put away the meager remaining leftovers they left the children with Maggie so they could go for a walk to help Megan digest. 

_She obviously has quite a bit of digesting to do_ Maggie snickered to herself while playing with little Connor and Alison. 

The next day Maggie was quite shocked by Megans appearance. She was packing a picnic for herself Kyle and the kids and obviously planned on spending the day on the lake judging from her black and white tankini. 

Maggie smiled what a difference the years (and other things) had made on Megan. No more skimpy little bikinis for you thats for sure. That tiny little thing she had brought last time would look like little more than a handkerchief if held up against her now lovely supersized figure. Megans full soft thighs were now on full lovely display and goodness her chest. The cute little v neck straps attracted all attention to her now deep massive cleavage. 

Try not to have all the local men creeping around the manor by putting those things on display. Maggie said with a laugh. 

Megan turned slightly red. Ill try not to. May not be helped theyve just gotten so big. I swear I feel like men cant take their eyes off them most of the time.

Oh yes their both an OConnell blessing and a curse. Maggie said glancing down at her own more than modest bust line. 

Besides would you really rather be as flat chested as you were when you were younger? Maggie asked with a laugh. 

Megan then tried to remember what it was like to be a skinny little A cup again. It was strange it really hadnt been all that long ago, just five or six years really. Once upon a time she had been a scrawny little thing just skin and bones with no use for food other than the bare minimum it took to keep her going. She thought shed never let herself even get chubby let alone reach the supersized proportions she now had. 

For the life of her she could hardly remember what it had been like though. Was she even really happy then? Sure she thought she was but was she really? Going hungry all the time the pointless trendy workouts and diets she had to try mostly out of social convention. And all for what? To never be satisfied and always feel like she should still be a few pounds lighter or a little toner. To have the figure of a teenage girl her whole life. 

Now priorities were changed. Feeling happy and content with herself to look at a meal as something to be enjoyed either alone or with friends and family rather than something to be avoided at all costs. The satisfied relaxed feeling of a good meal a full stomach and a hearty drink without worrying about its effects on your waistline this was happiness. 

Besides, women were meant to be soft and curvy she had come to realize. Mens bodies were meant to be lean and hard working. Women on the other hand were built for pleasure and child birth. And what was more pleasurable grinding bone to bone or to lie against soft pillow voluptuous curves. 

She certainly knew how Kyle felt in that regard. They had always had a healthy sex life but as she began growing more curves their sex life had grown right along with her. Subtle remarks and jokes here and there the occasional lingering gaze at other women when he thought she wasnt looking. The well timed and often cleaver complainants shortly after their female friends complained about putting on a few pounds (often more than a few and due to Megans cooking). It was obvious to her that Kyle liked his women with plenty of meat on their bones. 

Not in a million years. Megan answered a look of confidence now on her face. 

Haha good answer lass. Maggie said and watched Megan walk out with a little extra sway to her padded hips if she wasnt mistaken. 

A few hours latter they came back inside only to disappear into their room just as quickly as they had appeared. 

Upon emerging Megan looked very happy with herself and was ready to help in the kitchen. Maggie thought she more than deserved a pat on the back for the progression of Megans cooking skills. She had gone from embarrassingly abysmal to nearly Maggies equal. After finished a dish virtually by herself Maggie tested it. 

Wow I dare say I find it unlikely I could have done better myself. She said.

Thank you that means a lot. Megan said looking proud. 

In fact aside from some more family recipes a few tips it doesnt look like I have much else to teach you. Congratulations lass. Maggie said. 

Thank you Aunt Maggie. As you can see I spend a lot more time in the kitchen now then I used to. Megan said jokingly placing her had on her tummy for emphasis. 

Like I always say you can never trust a skinny cook. Maggie said with a laugh. 

I know I sure dont. Megan said with a laugh. 

Over the past several years she had expanded her knowledge of fine dining as well as first hand cooking and had found that joke surprisingly true more often than not. 

Maggie sampled another of Megans dishes. 

Goodness I dont know how that husband of yours stays in such good shape if you cook like this for him all the time. Maggie joked after finding her next dish even better than the last. 

Its pretty hard work for him. Megan answered with a laugh. 

Im not at all surprised. Maggie replied. 

Quite a few of our friends lack his resolve though. Megan joked.

Yeah I noticed that from your pictures that friend of yours Erin right? Shes filled out nicely over the years hasnt see. Maggie said. 

Oh yeah she was always such a skinny little gym rat. Then I started giving her cooking lessons. Now shes quite the happy BBW herself. Megan said with a look of pride. 

Shes not the only one either is she? Maggie asked with a laugh. 

Megan thought to herself a moment. She sure wasnt. These days if she was around a skinny woman for long they sure didnt stay that way. No one else had reached Erins size of course but virtually all of her friends now had the soft padded figures to show they werent ones to miss meals. 

Not by a long shot. Megan said with a laugh.

Glad to see youre carrying on the OConnells tradition haha. We OConnells are known for sharing our curse of curves haha. I recall my grandmother telling me about the Collins family. You see the Collins family had been hit especially hard by the potato famine. They were all nothing but walking skeletons. Despite that though a young Collin lass caught the eye of a young OConnell man and after a romantic courtship he asked her to marry him which she of course accepted. 

Of course we OConnells wouldnt stand to have her looking so weak and frail before the wedding though. So she came to stay with our family for about a year before the wedding by years end she wasnt sickly and frail anymore. She was as thick, strong, and plump as any young OConnell woman. This successful union led to quite a few more marriages between our families as well efforts to turn their fortunes around. These days if you see a beautiful voluptuous woman in these parts odds are high that shes either an OConnell or a Collin. Enough of my jabbering though lets eat.

And eat they did. After their banquet size dinner Megan thought the only way the night could get any better outside of the bed room was a few stiff drinks. So she suggested that they leave the children with Maggie and they go check out the pub once again. 

The moment they steeped in numerous heads turned to follow Megan. Almost all the men were positively leering at Megans vast curves. Meanwhile the women in the pub especially the handful of thin ones were cursing the fact they now had another OConnell to compete with. 

Across the room one man received a punch to the arm and the skinny young woman next to him said Thats it Im sick of the way youre always mentally undressing those OConnell and Collin women. What am I going to have to do get thick myself? 

The man got another far off look in his eyes and said. Thats the best solution I can think of. 

The woman flushed a little red and said. Yeah youd like that wouldnt you. 

Oh you have no idea. He replied. 

That got him another punch in the arm then she sighed and said You know I am kind of hungry lets go get something good to eat. 

With that he practically rushed them out them out the door as fast as he could. 

The tavern owner was also excited by Megans entrance. As she slowly waddled her way up to the bar he admired her from head to toe. That long fiery red hair those lovely green eyes the perfect pale skin. An OConnell woman was making her way up to him alright. It would be a good night for his cash register alright lord could those women drink and even better he had something to admire. 

Lucky bastard was all he could think now taking in her full figure. Those full touching thighs he would do most anything to force apart, those wide inviting childbearing hips. That full round belly that showed an obvious love for good food and drinks. That perfect round face and goodness those breasts! Even for an OConnell woman she was stacked. 

At last her and her husband he assumed made it up to the bar and ordered two mugs of the local brew. 

I dont believe Ive seen the likes of you two here before. You family of Maggies? Youve certainly got the OConnell family look. He said to the woman while handing her the full dark mug. 

Yeah were American relations of hers. We came to visit so she could see our two new additions to the family. Megan answered. 

They sat down at the bar and chatted with the nice bar tender for awhile then while refilling Megans mug. He asked So what are your names now that Ive gotten another look at you two you seem familiar?

They introduced themselves 

Hmm Megan Do you have a cousin or something with the similar name cause I believe I recall one coming here a few years back to stay with Maggie on her honeymoon.

That was us. Megan said with a laugh. 

No way. That Megan looked way different then you. The tavern owner said shocked by the answer. 

Let me guess super skinny and had a silly short hair cut right? Megan said. 

Well yes come to think of it. He answered. 

Yep that was us. I was still a tiny little thing then and still had that silly trendy hair cut. Megan said with a laugh.

Really I can hardly believe it. He said surprised.

Here let me prove it. Then she pulled a few pictures out of her purse and handed them to him. 

The first one was definitely Kyle and the skinny woman with the short hair he remembered. Then the next one showed him with the same woman only her hair wasnt as short and she wasnt so skinny anymore. Shed suddenly grown a modest chest and had a beginner belly. He fingered through them and the woman steadily filled out more and more until she was clearly the woman sitting at his bar.

Wow it really was you. Was all he could say surprised. 

Megan only laughed and said Ok Kyle you owe me 25 bucks now told you he wouldnt believe wed come here before. 

But Im already buying the drinks. He said in a mock whinny voice. 

Yeah so you better keep them coming and remember this when we get back. She replied 

Dont worry I will. He said with a smile. 

Then she said to the bartender Dont feel bad. Youre far from the first one that didnt recognize me since Ive grown a figure more like the rest of the OConnell woman. 

Im not surprised goodness what a difference a few years can make. I swear you must have been the thinnest OConnell woman Ive ever seen. The tavern owner said. 

Yes, I know that now. I was so frail, bony, and emasculated looking eww! Fortunately the family genes kicked in eventually no more skinny girl anymore thats for sure. She said with a laugh even patting her well fed belly for emphasis. 

Well the family look certainly suits you. You can rest assured there. I know youve certainly got a far different reaction from the dogs here He said with a hearty laugh. 

Instead of looking embarrassed Megan only smiled a wicked grin. Then said You should remember that Kyle men here certainly appreciate a thick woman more than in the states you may have some competition.

Im not too worried its not like any chump here could handle you anyway. Kyle said with confidence as well as giving his massive bicep a good flex to show just how much work it took to be able to handle her. 

That remark earned him quite the kiss and once again all the tavern owner could do was mumble lucky bastard. It was obvious she felt like far more than a kiss though as she quickly just bought them a bottle and was out the door surprisingly quick considering the bulk she carried. As the made it out the door a good eighty percent of the men there breathed a collective sigh and hoped they returned again before going back to the states. 

One unpleasant skinny woman remarked to the waitress Can you believe the way they were leering at that cow just because she had huge tits. I mean what do you think they put in all those OConnell girls food?

I dont know but Id love to find out. The only modestly curvy waitress replied.

Eww you cant be serious. The woman replied in disgust. 

Hey cant beat em join em I figure. The waitress said. 

The argument seemed to strike a chord as the women ordered one of the taverns rich salty meals as well as a refill. 

Back at the manor Kyle was being one lucky guy indeed. 

The next night while preparing another feast in the kitchen Megan remarked. Im not one hundred percent sure yet but I think my cousin Ericas boy friend is probably going to ask her to marry him soon. If so you should invite them here for the honeymoon. I know Kyle and I couldnt have asked for a better wedding gift. 

Hmm Erica Maggie thought to herself Oh yes Erica I havent seen her in years she was probably only 15 or so last time her family came to visit.

Oh have you seen what she looks like these days? Megan asked.

No but great I assume. She was so cute and chubby with that beautiful dark auburn hair last time I saw her. Why do you ask? Maggie replied. 

Oh goodness youre not even going to recognize her then. Megan said and got some pictures from her purse. 

Lord is that Erica what happened to her? 

Last time shed seen her Erica was such a cute thing bright green eyes long dark auburn hair and her figure had begun to change from girlishly thin to chubby and voluptuous as OConnell girls tended to when entering their teenage years. 

The woman she looked at in the picture looked almost nothing like that. She still had the same green eyes and her hair was still the same lovely color but much shorter barely touching her shoulders. The rest of her had changed entirely. She had shot up to five foot ten or so at least slightly taller than Megan she was sure. And her body! She didnt have a single curve on her and in fact was even modestly muscular her tank top showed off perfect six pack abs and Maggie had never seen such muscular biceps on a woman outside of a movie. 

Halfway through high school she just got obsessed with sports and working out. Track, gymnastics volleyball soccer she did it all. The pounds just melted off of her by senior year. Before her last season of track she even begged for a breast reduction saying her c nearly d cups slowed her down too much and she got it. She got a full athletic scholarship and now she does personal training and coaching. This is part of the reason I wanted to suggest you invite her here. I know after my and Kyles visit something changed with me. I dont know what but I know you dont just go from skinny as a board to looking like this naturally. And the poor thing wont admit it but she must be miserable. I mean she lives off nothing but salad and protein supplements. She hasnt had a carb since she was a teenager and shes never even had a beer before she just says do you know how many empty calories are in that. Think maybe you could help her like you helped me? Megan asked. 

Im not sure child this is quite the project. She may have ruined herself beyond repair. Come with me I have some things to show you. Then they went down into the basement and Maggie pulled out some old dusty books and said 

I have some things for you to read.


----------



## Britt Reid (Apr 21, 2012)

bump after edit


----------

